# kasserver



## mekki1980 (1. März 2006)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Ahnung, mit welcher Zeichenfolge man bei Accounts im KAS (kasserver.com) für diverse Features "unlimited" einstellen kann?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Steffen Giers (1. März 2006)

Unlimited was?


----------



## mekki1980 (1. März 2006)

Also z.b. mei den E-Mail-Weiterleitungen oder Mailinglisten. Da ich bei all-inkl.com einen Server gemietet habe und diesen u.a. auch als Reseller nutzen mag, möchte ich meinen Kunden später u.a. ein paar Features unbegrenzt anbieten.


----------



## Steffen Giers (1. März 2006)

Bin selber Kunde bei All-Incl.com. Allerdings nur mit einem Web-Hosting Paket. Warum fragst du nicht den Support? Der ist imho sehr gut und schnell.


----------



## mekki1980 (1. März 2006)

Allgemein finde ich den Provider sehr gut. Bin von anfang an da und hab noch nie probs gehabt. Den Support habe ich schon gefragt, nur die wollen irgendwie net mit der Antwort rausrücken. Geht nicht und Serverbedingt wie sie so schön antworten.


----------

